# dr.price's delicious flavoring extracts



## dollarbill (Aug 16, 2005)

hey all was woundring if any one had heard or knew any thing about this one dr. price's delicious flavoring extracts thank ya all bill


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 16, 2005)

oops sorry heres a pic


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Aug 16, 2005)

Price Flavoring Extract Co. was located on Water St. In Chicago. The bottles are very common. Great bottle though (Wish I had one)


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 16, 2005)

hey thank for the fast reply an the info diggerboy     bill


----------



## tncgal (Aug 16, 2005)

Found a couple of old advertisements.

1914 Ad showing a label on bottle

1922 Ad showing different label


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 16, 2005)

thats cool tncgal thanks  yall the best  bill


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 19, 2005)

Dollarbill,
 This bottle probably contained orange extract for cooking purposes. 

 Matt


----------

